# Rohloff Splined Carrier and the Wolf Tooth Camo Chain ring



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

I was looking for a durable, simple and service friendly drivetrain, this is what I have come up with.

Out back, the old style Rohloff sprocket required special tools to replace, it was tight against the hub shell, grass would always make its way in there and make it annoying to clean. I replaced it with their new splined carrier, it increased the chain line to 75.5mm. Now I can clean, reverse and replace the inexpensive sprocket with a small flat screwdriver, I also gained another 4mm for chain/tire clearance.

The Race Face Cinch crank is a simple setup, but you have to remove the cranks and use the that funky BB tool to replace the chain ring. I thought I would try the Wolf Tooth Camo system with a stainless ring, now all I need is a torx bit. The only thing I don't understand is why they offset one of the 5 mounting screws so the ring cannot be flipped to double the life.

I didn't get too exotic with the chain, the KMC X1 single speed chain is cheap and can be repaired on the trail with a quick link.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. When rohloff came with this solution, I just had replaced the cog otherwise I.would have installed it already. 

I didnt know it changes the chainline. Will have to see if an.extra spacer on the bb will.do?

And the cog mostly rubs on the hubshell seals (except in 11th gear with 1:1 ratio) causing drag, especially when there is dirt in there. And yes it is difficult to clean. Did you notice any difference ?


----------



## 2LO4U2C (Jun 9, 2011)

The Wolftooth Camo spider comes in different offsets, the one I ordered also adds 1mm to the Chain line, so I just had to flip a BB spacer to the other side and I was good. I did a hub oil change and new chain all at the same time, everything is much smoother.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Digging this out again.

I.recently had the splined carrier installed on my rohloff. I didnt change the cog yet so I dont know how it works but i assume it will somehow.

I didnt notice much change in the chainline. It seems that there are two carriers, a normal and a narrow one. 

So I did notice, that there is a small gap between the cog and the hub now. And I did notice a difference n drag, there is much less drag when I stop pedaling and just let the bike roll. The difference is not big but it is noticeable.

Any more experiences with this?


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes the splined carrier is a godsend. With the damage I have done to the hub with the cog removal tool I don't think I could ever have removed another thread on cog. This spline setup should be standard. I don't know why it took them so long.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

shwinboy said:


> This spline setup should be standard.


Bought another hub this year and it came with the carrier and a 16.
I think it's now standard.


----------

